# kneedle sponge bar confusion



## Joy Hoffmann (Oct 23, 2011)

I have a brother KH830 knitting machine and I need a new needle sponge bar. Would a KH860 or KH940 needle sponge bar fit as I haven't been able to find one for a KH830 :-( Joy


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Joy Hoffmann said:


> I have a brother KH830 knitting machine and I need a new needle sponge bar. Would a KH860 or KH940 needle sponge bar fit as I haven't been able to find one for a KH830 :-( Joy


I had heard you could use draught excluder (the strips for putting around doors and windows) not tried it myself yet. I would assume to keep the backing strip on?


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm sure if you go onto eBay you will find one to fit your machine.


Joy Hoffmann said:


> I have a brother KH830 knitting machine and I need a new needle sponge bar. Would a KH860 or KH940 needle sponge bar fit as I haven't been able to find one for a KH830 :-( Joy


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

The 940 electronic will not I think the 860 will. Take a look at distinctiveknits.com or theknitterscloset.com


----------



## dogxtc (Nov 14, 2011)

sunny choi an ebay trader with a good reputation sells the sponge bar foam by length, someone recommended him minutes after I ordered a new bar complete from a uk trader. I was told not to use the diy foam as whilst it would work short term it would disintergrate very quickly. My oh did put in new foam using what whe thought was a reasonably dense foam and within two weeks it was as flat as a pancake so it was a bit of a false economy to try the diy approach. ladies in my knitting group told me the only way to go was a new repalcement, advice which i heeded.
regards
mags


----------



## Elis (Nov 1, 2011)

Hello Joy, You should be able to replace your sponge from quite a number of suppliers - don't know any in Australia but Google gave me several UK addresses. I dealt with "andeeknits.co.uk" who are a very good source of Brother items. The standard Brother sponge bar fits all models from K820 to KH970 inclusive. I know a number of "postees" from USA have mentioned using draught tape to repair a bar, but since the sponge bar is a vital part of good even stitches I personally would only consider it in dire emergency. Incidentally, as a guide for you, my recently bought sponge bar cost around £15.00 incl. postage. Best Christmas wishes to Australia.


----------



## nichodia (Oct 1, 2011)

I use the draught excluder trick, clean off the foam on your spongebar, make sure it is clean, then I applied a long strip of draught excluder (has a sticky back so no glue needed) works a treat on a 40 odd year old machine!


----------



## Osunny (Jan 29, 2011)

Joy Hoffmann said:


> I have a brother KH830 knitting machine and I need a new needle sponge bar. Would a KH860 or KH940 needle sponge bar fit as I haven't been able to find one for a KH830 :-( Joy


Can you rebuild your bar? We all use weather stripping from our home building centers and glue grossgrain ribbon on top of that. It's an easy fix if you have the metal strip to begin with.. It's a little more in detail than that but if you want help...just ask


----------



## Osunny (Jan 29, 2011)

dogxtc said:


> sunny choi an ebay trader with a good reputation sells the sponge bar foam by length, someone recommended him minutes after I ordered a new bar complete from a uk trader. I was told not to use the diy foam as whilst it would work short term it would disintergrate very quickly. My oh did put in new foam using what whe thought was a reasonably dense foam and within two weeks it was as flat as a pancake so it was a bit of a false economy to try the diy approach. ladies in my knitting group told me the only way to go was a new repalcement, advice which i heeded.
> regards
> mags


Wow! That is so strange. I rebuild all my own sponge bars (needle retainers) and so far none of them have failed me and it's been over 3 years now....


----------



## Annie Melillo (Jun 26, 2011)

Hello,
Maybe you can call Ultimate Bond Knitting Machine company... who knows maybe they may have one that will fit.... Its worth a try.... Annie


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Yes......he is good, inexpensive, and he answers e-mails promptly. He has been in the business a long time, so he knows his stuff. He ships immediately too. I have used the diy methods too, but they are not as good as the genuine article.


dogxtc said:


> sunny choi an ebay trader with a good reputation sells the sponge bar foam by length, someone recommended him minutes after I ordered a new bar complete from a uk trader. I was told not to use the diy foam as whilst it would work short term it would disintergrate very quickly. My oh did put in new foam using what whe thought was a reasonably dense foam and within two weeks it was as flat as a pancake so it was a bit of a false economy to try the diy approach. ladies in my knitting group told me the only way to go was a new repalcement, advice which i heeded.
> regards
> mags


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

http://www.customknitsmfg.net/studioknittingmachines.html has all kinds and ships as does LeannecoKnitting on eBay.
Write them and I am sure you will be able to get what you 
need. THey are reasonably priced. I just bought 2 from one of them and some from the other. 1 is slightly cheaper. Both pack very well.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Electronic machine sponge bars are slightly shorter in length than the punch card ones, but you can use any Brother punch card sponge bar. I think that in the USA you must have a better quality weather strip than we have over here. I have always been advised never to use it as it can chew up and then go into the machine. I did try doing it once, it looked like a new bought one when I had finished it, and I was so pleased. I kept an eye on it while I used the machine, I made one jumper, pulled it out and it was as flat has a pancake.


----------



## Jaszy (Apr 30, 2011)

I just made a sponge bar for my Brother 940 electronic and it works fine. I always remove the sponge bar when not using the machine to prolong its life.
There are two types of weather stripping and it is best to use the softer type as it stays puffier. It is also the cheaper one. (light grey) The denser one (dark grey/black)will compress to the thickness required but will puff up when taken out of the machine to its normal height. It is meant to mold to the area to keep out drafts. You certainly can make alot of sponge bars from a 20 foot pkg of weather stripping. Both work fine but it is best to remove it when not in use. The same is true for the ones you buy.


----------



## Karicter (May 26, 2011)

Hi Joy, I have an 830 also and I just replaced the sponge with weathering tape. It works wonderfully and I still have enough left to do several more. 
Here is a link that shows you how to do it...

http://knittsings.com/how-to-make-a-knitting-machine-needle-retainer-sponge-bar-part-1-remove-the-old-and-clean-for-new/

Karen


----------



## SuzieQ178 (Dec 1, 2011)

When i took my machine out of hibernation, I found the sponge had perished, so I used the draught excluder method to replace it - real simple, cheap and works a treat! Mind you I have an old Knitmaster 323, so I don't know if that will make any difference?


----------



## gordon000 (Jul 17, 2011)

I have both the KH830 and KH860 and yes, the needle bars are the same. The punch card stopped working on the 830 and found and bought the 860. Don't know how much information you've gotten from the web, but the best info I read was to not leave the needle bar in the machine when not using for a long time. (my take on not leaving the sponge bar in the machine is like "rubber bands", they have a long life until they are stretched for a long time and disintegrate) Since they are fairly easy to get in and out, I make sure to remove it and keep it where it's safe until next time.


----------



## margeorgexx (Nov 30, 2011)

Joy: My needle sponge bar sponge wore out last year. I was shocked at what a new one would cost. Well, my clever husband made me a new sponge bar padding. Don't throw out the old bar. He got some 1/8" x 3/8" weather seal. Cut it the length of the bar, and to make it better, there is already sticky on the weather seal. He put it in the slot for the sponge pressed it down, and wow, a new sponge bar. And, there is more left over if any of my other knitters go bad. :-D 
Weather seal can be found at Lowe's, or any hardware store.
Enjoy.

Margaret - [email protected]


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Just wondering. How much are you seeing the bars for sale?
I have gotten them for $18 to $20 and don't think that is expensive for a machine I paid over $500 for. Are they being sold for much more than that?


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

I get it from Sonny Choi on e-bay and it's $15-16.00, and free and shipping. I was quoted over $40.00 plus shipping from someone fairly local, so it was a no-brainer!


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

The ones that I mentioned are from Leannoco on eBay. THey are the complete sponge bar, sponge and the metal part that it sits on. Sonny sell the sponge only.
I buy a lot of things from him and he has wonderful things and excellent prices and packages very well as does Leannoco who is in the U.S. At present I am waiting for an item sent by SOnny that has not moved in the California post office since 11/17 was told it is in customes. TOld him to collect the insurance and send me another one.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Just saw this on the site of another American company I buy from http://www.theknittingcloset.com/pd_sponge.cfm#main her sponge bars, complete unit is selling for $16


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Leannco has nothing for sale currently. That price for the Knitting Closet is great. It's still not made here though!


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Not much of anything is made here in the U.S., but it is nice to support the people who live here as I hope people would do the same for me.


----------



## margeorgexx (Nov 30, 2011)

I had a quote for $40.00. I have a hubby that can invent anything, and fix anything, even $15.00 was too much. Maybe I am just lucky. I am using my knitter every day, and it works fine.

Margaret


----------



## Joy Hoffmann (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the info Margaret. I didn't know that and have left mine in the machine for about 12 years now. :? 
Joy


----------



## Joy Hoffmann (Oct 23, 2011)

Yes I have seen them on Ebay for about $15 I don't know if that is Australian or American currency. Joy


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

Celt Knitter said:


> Leannco has nothing for sale currently. That price for the Knitting Closet is great. It's still not made here though!


The seller is Leanneco and still carries many KM items. I believe he's Chinese and gets the same stuff from the eBay sellers from Hong Kong. However, since he's in NY, it is a little easier to do business with. I too, buy from him all the time. Here's Leanneco eBay seller link: http://www.ebay.com/sch/leanneco/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686


----------



## Annie Melillo (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi Ladies,
Are you talking about electric machines or can you use this sponge bar on Bond?


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

They are for any machine that requires one. Read your manual and see if yours does. My Japanese machines do except for the MK-70. Only one of mine is electronic the rest are not. My Artisan, made in CHina does.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

I would think he gets them from the manufacturers in CHina as he sells his items for reasonable prices and has items Sonny doesn't have. I like buying from him as he answers notes very fast and ships the same day in Priority boxes.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Great...thanks for the link. I had the wrong name. Looks like my purse will be a somewhat lighter this week!


Entity said:


> Celt Knitter said:
> 
> 
> > Leannco has nothing for sale currently. That price for the Knitting Closet is great. It's still not made here though!
> ...


----------



## rlnovak70 (Dec 20, 2011)

I recently inherited a KH860 and used weather stripping in place of the sponge bar. So far, so good....


----------

